# Supprimer linux et transformer en HFS+



## u-project (20 Avril 2003)

J'ai fait une installation de linux( qui était sur une partition de 10gig et mac os 10.1.5 et 9.2 sur une partition de 30gig) et la j'aimerais supprimer linux, alors j'ai prit le cd de yellow dog et j'ai supprimer a l'aide de l'utilitaire de partition, seulement ya plus moyen de ravoir mes 10gig au format HFS+ sans tout reformaté, j'aimerais pouvoir retrouver les 10giga et cela sans formaté toute le hd total, y-a-t-il une solution vous croyez?


----------



## capdefra (21 Avril 2003)

Il y a une solution toute simple:avec l'installeur de ta distribution Linux (ca doit etre le cas pour la YellowDog) tu possede un outil de partitionnement souvent graphique qui te permet d'abord de supprimer toutes tes partitions liees a l'instal de Linux y compris celle de Bootstrap et de creer ensuite une partition au format HFS (et non HFS+)de 10 Go dans ton cas, laquelle partition va devenir visible dans Mac OS X et tu pourras la renommer et la reformater en HFS+ avec Utilitaire Disques.
Je joue souvent a ce petit jeu de creation de partitions sur un morceau de mon disque dur et j'utilise justement un installeur de distrib Linux pour pouvoir faire ce que je veux, meme si les partitions sont destinees a etre utilisees dans Mac OS 9 ou X.

Franck CAPDEVILLE


----------



## u-project (22 Avril 2003)

J'ai essayer tout les moyen pour le refaire tu pourrais me dire quel distribution tu utilise? et quel option tu prend. stp merci

[MAJ] dans l'utilitaire de partition de yellow dog j'ai 3 option une pour la swap, l'autre pour linux normal pi une pour bootloader.


----------



## capdefra (27 Avril 2003)

J'utilise l'installeur graphique de Mandrake 8.2 PPC ou 9.1 PPC indifferemment et ca fonctionne au poil.L'outil de partionnement est graphique et tres ergonomique=on ne risque pas de faire de betise involontaire.Il faut seulement choisir "Partionnement Personnalise" dans les options proposees;pour le reste c'est evident (on peut avoir besoin du mode EXPERT au lieu du mode STANDARD mais c'est rare).

Franck CAPDEVILLE


----------



## u-project (27 Avril 2003)

Merci tout a bine fonctionner il me manque que 93 meg car il fallais que je fasse une partition pour liux quand même, merci encore a toi.


----------



## capdefra (30 Avril 2003)

On pouvait encore recuperer les 93 Mo parce que ,meme si l'installeur veut a tout prix une partition Linux , on n'est pas oblige d'etre d'accord!Pour cela, apres avoir enregistre les nouvelles partitions au format HFS,il suffit de rebooter de force sans tenir compte du message de l'installeur Linux et on peut n'avoir que des partitions HFS pour Mac OS qu'on reformatera en HFS+ ensuite dans Mac OS 9 ou X.Pour ma part, je recupere comme cela l'integralite de l'espace disponible a chaque fois que je le veux.
Franck CAPDEVILLE


----------



## u-project (30 Avril 2003)

D'accord merci de l'info mais il m'oblige je ne peut pas créé les parition sans la paritiion linux....)il me semble )


----------



## plumber (1 Mai 2003)

osx n'a aucun problem avec une partition pure unix

mais les cretin de chez adobe et macro et la click oui

parce ce qu'il juste oublier de faire un petit truc de translate de caractere et oui quand t'es en pure unix ces applis arrive plus à
lire les paths car / par example n'est plus codé pareil


les cretins pour enfin une fois on aurait pu viré les HFS+


HFS+ le truc qui fera que vos IDE mourreront plus vite


----------



## capdefra (1 Mai 2003)

Erreur, l'installeur n'oblige a rien du tout;je persite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




n peut lui forcer la main et obtenir le partitionnement que l'on veut.Apres avoir cree ce que tu veux tu choisis de terminer pour ecrire la table de partitions et, malgre le message d'erreur qui veux te faire creer a tout prix une partition Unix ,tu fais un Reset  de ta machine (trombone dans un trou ou bouton suivant les machines, voire debrancher l'alim) et le tour est joue!
Franck CAPDEVILLE


----------



## u-project (1 Mai 2003)

d'accord je vais faire sa j'avais pas essayer merci....


----------

